# K.C.U'S 8th annual pitbully show!!



## stacker (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello my good dog lovers, We @ Kennel Clubs United are throwing our 8th annual pitbully show! There will be a lot of great experienced dogmen and women and kennels from all over, there will be great prizes and alot of great people to mingle and meet most of all it's a very nice environment, and safe for us and our dogs, there will be food for the kids!! Oh yeah we love the kids and many other great things to do so come on out and lets support this magnificent breed!!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

is this ant up in flint? is the show at the same park as always? i been to a couple of the bbq's up there. this is big j from cincinnati, my brother and i gonna come up and c ya guys. i bring karma again but ya know i take 1st every time she there. i looking at the last 2 K.C.U. trophy's right in front of me. c ya there.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah Ant! It sounds awesome. make sure you post pics


----------

